# a litter of choc and tans



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all

just thought i would post a few pics of my latest litter of 
choc and tans










sorry about picture quality !!


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

What a lovely colour, it looks very rich.


----------

